# Samsung PN63B550 63-Inch 1080p Plasma HDTV



## danncer (Apr 19, 2008)

I currently have a 42" Panasonic plasma in the living room, but the sofa is 15 feet away. I've been wanting a bigger screen for quite some time, but my budget for a new TV is only $2,500. I was looking at the Panasonic TH-65PZ850U but couldn't find it anywhere for under $3,500 delivered. Today, I received an e-mail from Amazon.com with a list of Samsung HDTVs on sale and noticed the Samsung PN63B550 63" plasma listed. It's so new that there aren't very many reviews available online, but I found a few helpful threads and reviews on the AVS Forums. After checking several price comparison sites, I confirmed that Amazon currently offers the lowest price online for this model.

With the Amazon.com discounted price of $2574.99, including enhanced (in-home) delivery, and the favorable reviews on the AVS Forums, I think it may be time to finally pull the trigger on a 63" HDTV for my living room "home theater." Now if I could just get a rosewood veneer subwoofer to complete my Strata Mini/ELT525 center and rear monitors sound system, I would be in A/V heaven. Is there any news of when (e.g., Q3 or Q4 of 2009) the SS-10 might be available for us poor, bass-deprived folks? :begging:

FYI, Amazon.com is offering $200-$400 off select Samsung HDTVs through June 1st. For those of you interested in the deal on the 63" plasma, here's the info: 
Use Code SAMSFOUR to get $400 off the $2,974.99 listed price on the Samsung PN63B550 63-Inch 1080p Plasma HDTV.
http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-PN63B550-63-Inch-1080pPlasma/dp/B001ULCYM0/ref=pe_12179000_txt_8/
This promotional code expires at 11:59 p.m. PDT on June 1, 2009.
Plus, FREE Enhanced Delivery (restrictions apply -- http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=pe_12179000_txt_1/?docId=1000057941 ) to any room in your home is being offered on all 40-inch or larger HDTVs purchased from Amazon.com.


----------



## chessman (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice heads up!


----------



## gotchaforce (Dec 11, 2008)

such an enormous tv for the price. a year ago 63" samsung would have cost you $5000. i think newegg is having a similar sale.. not sure


----------



## Oakie Mike (Mar 7, 2009)

I would go for it... The panasonics and Toshibas and samsungs all get their screens from the same vendor. Have not heard anything bad about them and thats a steal price. I have had a 70" Sony that I paid like close to 6K for 4 years ago and look what the prices are now. I am about ready for a new one as my Sony even though its great does not do 1080P it only will do 1080I.... Can someone out there tell me through the HDMI if the P really makes that much difference??

Thanks
Oakie Mike


----------

